# trend micro



## Gaurdian14 (Jul 14, 2004)

i tried to run the online scan, but i use mozilla firefox and dont have the plugin, the one it links me to wont install and i was wondering if anyone knew where else i could get it? i cant run it with IE because IE crashes once i open it. Yahoo messenger and AOL instant messenger both crash on startup too, which is what lead me to beleave i got a virus. Any help with this or another online virus scanner would be much appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Download and run these programs to start with:

Reg Cleaner is a good utility that I have had no problems with:

http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

On Reg Cleaner, go to Tools, Registry Clean Up, Do Then All. When it has finished running, choose Select, All then click Remove, click Done, then Exit. Do not be surprised if you find 100 or more items on the first pass!

AdAware SE is also a good program:

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/#free

Download and install this. Check for updates. Run this program an select all items if finds and delete them all, both Critical and Negligible objects.

I will have to look into what Firefox needs to Trend, or someone else may get back with you.

Are you running out of memory by any chance?

JamesO


----------



## Gaurdian14 (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont think im running out of memory, ill try running ad-aware and see if that it what the problem might be. i have a gig of ram but i guess if i had a ton of ad-aware it would cause problems. ill also try that regcleaner. thanks for the help ill tell you how it goes.


edit: after trying to run the reg cleaner, i found it crashes after about a min of scanning, not always at the same point in the scan but it crashes none the less.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You could try Stinger http://vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/

It is an offline scanner. It does not use browser.


----------



## Gaurdian14 (Jul 14, 2004)

i tried that, found it in another thread, and it didnt find anything. thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

trendmicro housecall is the last existing reason that i use internet explorer.

not only that, but i don't even bother checking all the machines seperately, i use the one machine, and i mount all the other machine's drives, and acan them through that machine.


but, is there a reason you can't, or don't want to use internet explorer to do the scan?


----------



## Gaurdian14 (Jul 14, 2004)

i can't use IE. if i try to open a browser window it just crashed right after its done opening up.

edit: after some fidiling around i got it working by opening up a "my computer" window and typign in the url at the top. scanning now, we will see what i find.


----------

